# Slayer vs. ETSX



## Beff1 (13. September 2004)

Hi RM-Gemeinde,
wer kann mir die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Rockys erläutern?
Welches ist für welchen Einsatzzweck gedacht?
Welches ist wofür eher geeignet?
Welches ist wartungsfreundlicher?

Irgendwie kann ich bei den beiden bis auf den unterschiedlichen Hinterbau fast nur ähnlichkeiten vermuten...

Zu mir: 
Gewicht: 86kg, fahre momentan noch HT und liebäugle stark mit RM  
Anforderungen: 2-3 mal die Woche meine Hausrunden mit so ca 800hm und spaßigen, schnellen Abfahrten wobei niemals ein paar *kleine* Hüpfer    fehlen dürfen. Am Wochenende Mosertouren rund um Garmisch. Einmal im Jahr 2-3 Gardaseetouren. 2005 ist auch noch ein AlpenX geplant.

Ich möchte also ein Allroundbike das mir aber auf keinen Fall ruppige Downhills und kleine Sprünge (vielleicht werden sie auch mal größer ;-) ) übel nimmt.

Fahre keine Rennen, bin auch kein Höhenmeter-Fresser. Lieber kurz rauf und knackig bergab anstatt 1000hm stur bergauf.

Momentan hab ich eine RS Duke mit verstellbarem Federweg was ich ganz praktisch finde...

Zu welchem der beiden würdet ihr mir raten? Das Element schliesse ich mal eher aus, da IMHO eher für CC Renneinsatz gedacht, oder?


----------



## Marc T. (13. September 2004)

Hi,

also bei deinem Einsatzbereich ists das Slayer für dich das optimale Bike. Es gehört in den Bereich All Mountain im Volksmund Enduro genannt. Angenehm bergauf kurbeln und dank 130mm Federweg mit viel Spass bergab.

Das Slayer ist ingesamt stabiler als das ETSX, welches eher als Marathonbike konzipiert ist.

Was du als deine Fahrweise beschreibst, ist quasi 1:1 die Definition des Slayer.

Gruss Marc 

P.S. Falls Interesse bestehen sollte, ich habe ein fast neues Slayer50 in 19Zoll im Wohnzimmer, dass jetzt durch ein Switch abgelöst wird, da sich mein Einsatzbereich in Richtung Freeride verändert hat.

P.S. Garmisch ist klasse, da war mein Slayer im Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (13. September 2004)

Hi Marc,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Dann bin ich ja schonmal auf dem richtigen weg   

An Deinem Slayer 50 (aus 2004 ?) besteht aufjedenfall interesse. Ich fahre momentan am HT auch 19 Zoll (bin 177cm). Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben das beim Slayer (?) das Innenlager etwas höher liegt und das Bike dadurch eh größer kommt??? Da ich nämlich mit 1,77 nicht zu den Riesen zähle, könnts daher sein das ich eher ein 18 Zoll brauche !?

Aber ich würd mich freuen wenn Du mir Bilder/Preisvorstellung per email schicken würdest. ([email protected])

Was wieg denn eigentlich so ein Slayer?

Danke!

Ja Garmisch ist klasse - vor allem weil ich nur ca 45km entfernt wohne  

EDIT: Bilder sehe ich grade hast Du ja in Deinem Profil. Geiles Teil! Preisvorstellung kannst mir ja via PN oder email schicken.


----------



## fashizzel (13. September 2004)

also ich hab das slayer von 2002 und es ist ein sehr geiles rad. ich mach so was ähnliches wie du nur ein bischen mehr richtung freeride. das bike hält alles locker aus, auch eine woche bikepark und alpencross.
dioe geometrie ist ein traum. ein nachteil gibt es aber: nach einem schönen single tail bekomm ich das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2004)

Hi Beff,
ich zermartere mir wg. der Frage Slayer vs. ETSX auch schon seit einiger Zeit mein Gehirn. Bei mir steht im nächsten Frühjahr ein neues Bike (eher nur ein Rahmen) an. 

Momentan fahre ich ein Element mit einer Duke XC U-Turn. Ähnlich wie Du möchte ich die Federwegsverstellung nicht mehr missen. Ich stell mir 130 mm Federweg schon ganz nett vor, aber das wird am Berg doch etwas kippelig.

Meine momentan favourisierte Lösung ist ein Slayer 70-Rahmen (in Schwarz, hoffentlich gibts den 2005 noch) mit einer Talas Federgabel. Dann hat man ein reinrassiges All-Mountain Bike mit Federwegsverstellung. Die restlichen Komponenten übernehme ich von meinem Element, das eigentlich eh schon eher All-Mountain als CC aufgebaut ist (Louise FR, Fat Albert, Race Face Riser-Bar usw.).

Ich hoffe Dich etwas inspiriert zu haben...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## hpfxxde (14. September 2004)

@all-mountain
slayer wird 2005 wohl leider nicht mehr schwarz sondern blau sein
siehe www.bikeaction.de
die geometrie hab ich noch nicht verglichen

vergleich zwischen slayer und etsx kannste meistens mittwoch abends 
an der isar machen (mtb-munich)

hpf


----------



## clemson (14. September 2004)

Servus
schau doch mal bei www.mtbr.com
vorbei
da findest du sowohl berichte über slayer und ets-x
zwar auf englisch aber imho sehr hilfreich

mfg
clemson 
der sein ets-x nicht mehr missen will


----------



## hpfxxde (14. September 2004)

@beff1

ich hab das slayer 50 (2004) in 19" bei 180cm
du musst das unbedingt selbst durch probefahren testen
ob 18" oder 19" mir war das 18" irgendwie "unbequem"
auf dem 19" hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt

hier  kommts auf beinlänge und oberkörperlänge an
welcher rahmen besser passt
prinzipiell kommen wohl beide in frage

das problem ist nur die schrittfreiheit
ist bei mir beim 19" eigentlich etwas zu hoch
man gewöhnt sich aber dran

für mich ist das ein echt "geiles" bike

p.s.
noch ein tip
wenns ein slayes mit hayes bremsen ist
unbedingt die bremsbeläge beobachten und ja nach einsatz und gewicht
rechtzeitig gegen sintermetallbeläge tauschen sonst sind die scheiben
möglicherweise schrott
siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=132835

hpf


----------



## Beff1 (14. September 2004)

@fashizzel: Den von Dir aufgeführten Nachteil würde ich gerne in Kauf nehmen   

@all-mountain: Danke. Dein Bike kenn ich (von Deiner HP). Gib bescheid, wenn Du Dich entschieden hast (und warum)

@hpf-xx: Danke für die Hinweise. Ich glaube mein Händler hat zumindest 1 Slayer (50 - das rote) noch im Laden hängen. Muss ich mal fahren.


Wegen der ganzen Dual Control Kacke (2005 auch noch bei LX) bin ich eigentlich auch soweit, das ich mir fast nur einen Rahmen kaufe und meine Teile umbaue und nach und nach aufrüste.

Mal sehen.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2004)

hpf-xx schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain
> slayer wird 2005 wohl leider nicht mehr schwarz sondern blau sein
> siehe www.bikeaction.de
> die geometrie hab ich noch nicht verglichen



Hab ich gesehen, ich hoffe aber den schwarzen Rahmen gibt's als Alternative auch noch 2005. Ansonsten muss ich schauen ob ich ein Auslaufmodell bekomme. Das schwarze Slayer mit dem silberenen Ornament am Oberrohr find ich schon sehr geil. Die Lackierung hat Klasse. In blau kommt das  irgendwie nicht so gut rüber.



			
				hpf-xx schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain
> vergleich zwischen slayer und etsx kannste meistens mittwoch abends
> an der isar machen (mtb-munich)
> 
> hpf



Aha, MTB-Munich, da war ich auch schon ein paar mal mit dabei.
ETSX: Da ist wohl der Gregor gemeint.
Slayer??? Bist Du der mit dem roten Slayer???
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (14. September 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, MTB-Munich, da war ich auch schon ein paar mal mit dabei.
> ETSX: Da ist wohl der Gregor gemeint.
> Slayer??? Bist Du der mit dem roten Slayer???
> Grüße
> Tom



ja,ja die welt ist klein hans-peter und tom.

zur frage slayer vs etsx, die mich selber ein dreivierteljahr beschäftigt hat kann ich nur eines sagen:
unbedingt probefahren und eine eigene meinung bilden. von allem was ich bisher lesen konnte sehe ich keine zwingenden gründe für das eine oder gegen das andere.wo ein slayer sicherlich robuster sein mag hat,fährt man auf dem etsx ermüdungsfreier (um nur ein beispiel zu nennen).ich bin froh , dass ich mich für meinen alpencross auf mein etsx verlassen konnte und ich habe es nicht bereut.ich würde sagen, je vielseitiger dein einsatzzweck ist, um so genauer solltest du das etsx anschauen, da das einsatzspektrum hier wahrscheinlich grösser ist,aber auch das hängt von individuellen vorlieben ab. 
aber ich weiss, ist keine leichte entscheidung.

gruß
gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. September 2004)

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen...

für mich war die größere variabilität des etsx ausschlaggebend

mfg
clemens


----------



## aka (14. September 2004)

Uuiih, der Thread kommt ja wie gerufen!
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kombination 95 KG und ETS-X aus? Irgendwelche negative Erfahrungen?


----------



## clemson (14. September 2004)

hab zwar knapp unter 90 kg aber bis jetzt noch keine probs gehabt.
Ist aber auch bei mir der 2003 frame


----------



## hpfxxde (14. September 2004)

@tom
ja das an der isar bin ich

gregor hat da recht. selber testen
mir waren es nur irgendwie zuviele gelenke am etsx
und ich stehe halt auf rahmenformen, die einem fahrrad möglichst änhlich sind

wir sind vor ca. 1 wo gemeinsam ne tour gefahren
2 tages tour mit ca 5000hm ums stilftser joch mit fast allen
varianten die es so gibt.
teerstrasse, schotter, extreme trails, forstwege etc
und ich glaube wir waren beide nicht der meinung das falsche bike zu haben

nur gregor hat glaub ich ne absenkbare gabel, was bei dem streckenprofil
sehr nützlich war

zur farbe kann ich nur sagen
das schwarz mit dem dekor ist echt edel
nur sind halt leider alle custom slayer aus 2004 schwarz
deshalb ist meiner rot
und er fällt eben auf ;-))

grüssle
hpf


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2004)

hpf-xx schrieb:
			
		

> @tom
> ja das an der isar bin ich



Hallo Hans-Peter, Hallo Gregor,
die MTB-Welt ist tasächlich klein
Hans-Peter, was hast Du denn für ne Rahmengröße??? Auch nen 19er?? Falls ja würde ich mich mal gern draufsetzen, wenn wir uns das nächstemal bei MTB-Munich treffen. Ich bin mir nähmlich auch bei der Größe noch nicht so ganz sicher.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (14. September 2004)

hpf-xx schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind vor ca. 1 wo gemeinsam ne tour gefahren
> 2 tages tour mit ca 5000hm ums stilftser joch mit fast allen
> varianten die es so gibt.
> teerstrasse, schotter, extreme trails, forstwege etc
> und ich glaube wir waren beide nicht der meinung das falsche bike zu haben



das stimmt. das meine ich mit individuellen vorlieben...und es war ein verdammt geile tour aufs und ums stilfser joch, aber mir hats am schluss echt gereicht ;-)



			
				hpf-xx schrieb:
			
		

> nur gregor hat glaub ich ne absenkbare gabel, was bei dem streckenprofil
> sehr nützlich war



die möchte ich wirklich nicht missen, insbesondere auf einem xalp genial. ist die talas RL. das slayer hat halt die vanilla, wenn man es als komplettsatz kauft und die ist nicht absenkbar. aber wenn man sich einen rahmen aufbaut ist das natürlich kein thema. ich würde eh keines von beiden als fertigsatz kaufen, sondern aufbauen oder aufbauen lassen (so hab ich s gemacht).

hinsichtlich des gewicht und etsx kann ich nur folgendes sagen, wobei ich auch ein 2003 modell habe:
ich bin kein leichtgewicht, wiege aber "nur" 82 kg. bislang ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass sich das bike durch zu geringe steifigkeit negativ bemerkbar macht hätte. was die langfristige haltbarkeit angeht kann ich allerdings noch nicht viel sagen, da ich das rad erst seit april habe, aber ich schone es nicht und es hat mich wirklich nie inm stich gelassen, insbesondere das gutmütige fahrverhalten verzeiht den einen oder anderen fahrfehler. mir sind keine berichte bekannt, wonach ein etsx jemals zusammengebrochen wäre.....ganz im gegenteil zum slayer 
 damit ist der handschuh wohl geworfen oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpfxxde (14. September 2004)

@tom
ich hab das slayer in 19"
ob ich mittwoch abend bei mtb-munich bin weiß ich noch nicht

aber wir können uns ja mal am wochenende zu ner kleinen
tour treffen. vielleicht hat gregor auch lust

grüssle
hpf


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2004)

Top-Wattequillt schrieb:
			
		

> mir sind keine berichte bekannt, wonach ein etsx jemals zusammengebrochen wäre.....ganz im gegenteil zum slayer
> damit ist der handschuh wohl geworfen oder



Mensch Gregor,
jetzt kommst Du tatsächlich auch noch mit der Mär von den gebrochenen Slayer-Schwingen. 

Ein Gerücht, dass sich hartnäckig hält. Ich hab da schon mal eine Diskussion im Bike-Action-Forum angestoßen, bei dem dann widersprüchliche Aussagen von angeblich betroffenen (Bekannte von Betroffenen, oder Bekannte von Bekannten von Betroffenen...) hochkamen. Einige behaupten, das Problem bestünde immer noch. Ich persönlich hab noch keinen solchen Fall mitbekommen.

Fakt ist offensichtlich, dass es mal (2002) eine Rückrufaktion von Slayer-Schwingen von RM gab. 

Ob das Thema entgültig vom Tisch ist kann uns vielleicht Phil Claus beantworten. 

@HP
Eine reine RockyMtn-Tour wäre mal witzig Am nächsten WE bin ich wiesntechnisch ausgeschieden. Eventuell übernächstes WE. 

Tom


----------



## hpfxxde (14. September 2004)

@gregor 
pass bloß auf !!
rockymo (fährt auch slayer) und ich sind in der überzahl ;-))

@tom
ich mach mir wegen der schwinge auch keine gedanken. 

hpf


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi guys,

es freut mich, dass sich auch hier eine Community von Rocky Fans und Usern zusammenfindet. Und nochmals zu den Schwingen, d.h. der Rückrufaktion für die 2003 Slayer. Es handelte sich um einen geringsten Anteil, bei dem die Bohrungen nicht korrekt entgratet wurden. Wenn jemand jedoch Bedenken mit seinem 2003 Slayer Rahmen hat, wechseln wir die Schwinge auf Kulanz aus.


----------



## derschotte (15. September 2004)

also bei ebay is gerade ein neuer slayer 70 abgelaufen... 743mal dürft ihr raten, werd sich den gegönnt hat


----------



## Phil Claus (16. September 2004)

Congrats, what parts will you be putting on it?


----------



## Stefan-S (16. September 2004)

Anfang 2003 stand ich auch vor dieser Frage; aber nur sehr kurz.
Ich habe mich auch von der Optik beeinflussen lassen (ich finde das Slayer in der weissen 03er Lackierung einfach nur schön) und nichts bereut. Nach Deiner Beschreibung, bin ich der Meinung, dass sich für deinen Einsatz das Slayer eher eignet. Bei 179 cm, hab ich zum "18"er gegriffen, und finde es passt optimal. Aber eine Probefahrt sollte Dir Gewissheit bringen.


----------



## Osti (16. September 2004)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> also bei ebay is gerade ein neuer slayer 70 abgelaufen... 743mal dürft ihr raten, werd sich den gegönnt hat



war das der schwarze? Hatte ich auch ein Auge drauf geworfen, aber der Typ wollte partout nicht per Post versenden, nur Selbstabholung....  

Da hab ich sein gelassen.

Viel SPaß damit   

Osti


----------



## derschotte (16. September 2004)

@ phil

das ist ne gute frage 

mein problem ist, das ich null ahnung habe, was so der stand der dinge im bereich der cc bzw. all mountain gabeln liegt. das wird in den nächsten tagen mein grösstes problem werden. 

- ansonsten ne m4 (weil schon vorhanden) 
- natürlich rf atlas 
- lrs erstmal 321 (wil auch schon vorhanden), der aber dann auch, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin, gegen etwas leichteres getauscht wird 
- vermutlich x.o schaltwerk, aber auch erst beim nächsten geldregen 


@ osti

jepp, genau...
werd den rahmen am sonntag abholen. bei dem preis, wäre ich so oder so hingefahren um ihn persönlich in empfang zu nehmen. sind 2std. von mir aus, so das das noch ok is


----------



## Phil Claus (17. September 2004)

Hi derschotte,

Sounds like a pretty sweet set up to me. Forks - meine Empfehlung Fox Vanilla 125 RL, works like a dream and fits perfect to the Slayer.

Have fun building and then rippin' it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (22. September 2004)

Ach ja, seufzs, eine RM Community, und eine Diskussion über Slayer und ETSX ...

ich habe ja noch immer mein Element (die Liebe hält schon 8 Jahre) aber liebäugele mit einem etwas heftigeren Kaliber seit der Freeride-Boom aufkam.

Blöderweise bin ich schlecht im Timing - habe mir nämlich wg. 2twohnsitz gerade erst ein 2t-Rennrad aufgebaut und mal eben lässige 3300 in das Projekt versenkt (das Ergebnis seht Ihr im Anhang - auch Rennräder sind geil!).
Und dann war der Spätsommer zu Ende und ich hab beim ersten Regenscheuer mein Element wieder ausm Keller geholt, und jetzt merke ich dass ich eigentlich viel lieber ein zweit-MTB will !!!

Hat jemand Interesse an einem nagelneuen De Rosa ;-)

oder Tausch gg. ein Slayer oder ETSX ...

jaja das Hobby - es kann auch zur Qual werden ;-);-)


----------



## Madze (7. Oktober 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, seufzs, eine RM Community, und eine Diskussion über Slayer und ETSX ...
> 
> ich habe ja noch immer mein Element (die Liebe hält schon 8 Jahre) aber liebäugele mit einem etwas heftigeren Kaliber seit der Freeride-Boom aufkam.
> 
> ...




Du willst doch das tolle RR nicht gegen ein profanes Freeridebike tauschen


----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Madze,
nein, wie Du mittlerweile im Thread "RM-Gallery" sehen kannst ...

hab's mir nochmal anders überlegt. Tatsächlich hätte mir das Herz geblutet - zumal das De Rosa   ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von Freunden und Verwandten war (aufgebaut hab ich's selbst), und so was verkauft man ja nicht ...

Außerdem - da hat mein ein Hardtail mit nur 7 kg, welches MTB kann das schon von sich behaupten   

Mein Element kommt jetzt erstmal noch ne Zeit lang zu neuen Ehren, ist ja ein geniales Bike, und die Neuanschaffung ist nochmal verschoben.


----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

außerdem benötige ich ja ein triftiges Argument um mir auch weiterhin die Beine rasieren zu können


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Mai 2005)

Top-Wattequillt schrieb:
			
		

> . bislang ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass sich das bike durch zu geringe steifigkeit negativ bemerkbar macht hätte. was die langfristige haltbarkeit angeht kann ich allerdings noch nicht viel sagen, da ich das rad erst seit april habe, aber ich schone es nicht und es hat mich wirklich nie inm stich gelassen, insbesondere das gutmütige fahrverhalten verzeiht den einen oder anderen fahrfehler.


Hola,

Mein ETS-X 50 ist ein schwarzes 2004er Modell. 
Hab's jetzt erst ein paar Wochen.
(Die Aufkleber sind auf dem Lack, das ist nicht so toll. Aber naja, RM ist RM.)

Was mir auffällt: ab und zu ghostshifting in schnellen abwärts-Schotter-Kurven, auch das bike fühlt sich da eher weicher hinten an. 
Vielleicht täusch ich mich auch (Fahrpraxis fehlt).
Schrauben sind alle fest. 
Evtl. zu fest am Dämpfer, muss mal dranrumdrehen, denn ich habs noch nicht hinbekommen, den Dämpfer von 3 " auf 4,5 " umzustellen (ohne Gewalt).



Ansonsten: ETS-X = geiles Teil!


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2005)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain: Danke. Dein Bike kenn ich (von Deiner HP). Gib bescheid, wenn Du Dich entschieden hast (und warum).


Bescheid
Hmm, warum Slayer und nicht das ETSX?
Das ETSX war mir vom Einsatzbereich noch zu nah am Element. Außerdem konnte ich mich mit diesen hundert Umlenkhebeln am ETSX einfach nicht so richtig anfreunden. Letzes WE als ich den 601er komplett vom Rifugio Altissimo runtergefahren bin war mir dann klar, dass ich mich richtig entschieden habe


----------



## dertutnix (31. Mai 2005)

@ all-mountain: dann hat der aufbau des slayers geklappt und das bike durfte am lago gleich die feuertaufe bestehen!

spitze und dann auch noch ein schönes teil! glückwunsch


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Mai 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Bescheid
> Hmm, warum Slayer und nicht das ETSX?


Sind die Aufkleber an Deinem schwarzen Slayer auch auf dem Lack oder drunter?

Ich hab das ETS-X auch genommen, weil 1. die Kette nich auf die Schwinge knallen kann und 2. sich das bike zum Tragen gut schultern lässt...


----------



## schlappmacher (31. Mai 2005)

schönes radl, wo hab ich dass schonmal gesehen 

Bei meinem 2004er Slayer-Rahmen sind alle Aufkleber bis auf den, wo der Herr Schweisser sein Kürzel hinsetzen darf, unterm Pulver - war ein Rahmenkit (also auch mit Canti-sockeln  )

Die Kette knallt bei mir auf den Neoprenüberzieher und schultern, hm, geht auch...

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (31. Mai 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> schönes radl, wo hab ich dass schonmal gesehen



... schau mal auf die kurbel


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem 2004er Slayer-Rahmen sind alle Aufkleber bis auf den, wo der Herr Schweisser sein Kürzel hinsetzen darf, unterm Pulver - war ein Rahmenkit (also auch mit Canti-sockeln  )
> 
> Die Kette knallt bei mir auf den Neoprenüberzieher und schultern, hm, geht auch...
> 
> ...


Schöner hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können Das gilt natürlich alles auch fürs 2005er-Slayer (nur hab ich keine Canti-Sockel dran)


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Juni 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können Das gilt natürlich alles auch fürs 2005er-Slayer (nur hab ich keine Canti-Sockel dran)


Tja, Leuts hätt ich wohl n slayer nehmen sollen...
In der letzten bike stand auch die in Nm/dingens gemessene Bestätigung für mein Gefühl im Allerwertesten:
ETS-X 70 mit dem weichesten Hinterbau von allen bikes!  
Der erste Satz stimmt aber: "Draufsetzen, wohlfühlen." ... hab ich genauso wahrgenommen ... 

Son bisschen mit dem Hinterteil rutschen könnte  man ala microsoft auch als feature statt als fehler umdeklarieren.


Was solls'


----------



## schlappmacher (4. Juni 2005)

@ dertutnix: ja ich weiss, dass beim all-mountain der Kettenblattschutz fehlt 

Ja nun, dass die hochgezogene Schwinge des ETS-X die Steifigkeit nicht gerade erhöht, ist unmittelbar einleuchtend. Aber dies muss ja nicht jeder als deutlichen Nachteil wahrnehmen - das ultimative Kriterium ist doch: fährt sich's gut, fährst Du's gern und bist zufrieden? Egal ob Eingang oder 3x10 beim Rennradl oder Fully oder Rigid bike oder Specialzed oder Rotor...

Ich bewege mich jenseits der 80 kg und hab lieber ein "steiferes" Radl, aber jeder, wie er mag  

Ich probier beim Slayer immer noch an der Sitzposition/Lenkerhöhe, weil's auch Spass macht.

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,
wollt mal fragen wie es mit dem Wartungsaufwand Der Dämpferbuchsen bei euren Slayers so ist..?
Nach nem halben Jahr war die Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen..
Ein halb Jahr Spessarttrails und 2 Wochen Ledrosee-1500km-25000Hm
und die Bremse ne Hfx9-160v. u. h. war nach dem Lago auch Schrott. Scheibe u Beläge..
Will mir jetzt ne Louise FR 180-160 holen..

mfg Klaus


----------



## MWU406 (5. Juni 2005)

Servus,

habe mein Slayer jetzt ein Jahr und bin ca. 5000km damit gefahren. Bei >100kg hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit den Buchsen. Das Bike hat neben Schönbuch-   und Schwarzwaldtrails einen Alpencross sowie einen Schwarzwaldcross (Westweg) hinter sich. Pflegen tu ich an den Lagern nix, mein Händler hat mal Kupferpaste ran geschmiert (hat bei Ihm 15min gedauert, bei mir eher 2h).

Nach dem Alpencross habe ich meine Hayes HFX9 gegen eine Hope M6 getauscht. Der Verschleiß war mir zu hoch (Beläge, Scheibe). Mit der Hope bin ich jetzt ca 1200km gefahren und die Beläge sind immer noch top. Vor zwei Wochen sind wir den Schwarzwald- Westweg (auf der Wanderroute, 300km, 8000hm) gefahren und da war die Bremse gefordert-> kein Fading   
(Die Hayes mit 200 vorn und 160 hinten war auf dem Alpencross an Ihren Grenzen.)

CU
MW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißerle (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,
also die Louise hatte bei nem Kumpel nach 2 Wochen Lago so gut wie keinen Verschleiß u nur leichtes Fading. Die Beläge waren plan abgeschliffen oder besser angeschliffen.. naja..   
Westweg kenn ich   
aber ich glaube die Buchsen bekommen schon wieder leichtes Spiel..
woran könnte das liegen..?
Der Hinterbau läuft ohne Luft im Dämpfer absolut sauber und satt!
Dämpfer funzt auch, also kein Luftverlust o. ä.
Die achse sieht tadellos(mit 2 L ?)    aus und saß auch satt in den neuen Buchsen..
Die Buchsen und die Bremse sind mein Problem.
..will jetzt nich vom Thema ablenken, ich bin nahe der Verzweiflung!

mfg Klaus


----------



## MWU406 (6. Juni 2005)

Kenn mich mit den Magura nicht so aus, in der Gruppe in der ich fahre, fährt kaum noch einer Magura bzw. haben die schon die 2.-3. Tauschbremse dran.

Von Lagerspiel habe ich bei mir nichts bemerkt, habe aber mein Rocky hauptsächlich wg. dem Händler gekauft, mit Full Service (Huhu Frank   ). 
Wenn ich ein Wehwechen am Bike habe schaut er danach


----------



## MacJagger (8. Juni 2005)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mir einer Pike im Slayer aus.
Habe die Gabel seit gestern in meinem Bastelhardtail und bin begeistert!!!!!
Allererste Sahne nie mehr ohne PIKE!


----------



## onkel75 (9. Juni 2005)

Servus,

fahre die Pike in meinem Slayer und möchte sie auf keinen Fall mehr missen


----------



## lim (10. Juni 2005)

Bin das Slayer 05 auch mal mit ner Pike Dual Air gefahren. Sackstark! (Gibts voreingestellt mit 130 oder 140mm). Sehr sensibel und trotzdem steif und spurtreu. Auch das Poploc funktioniert einwandfrei.
Habe nun trotzdem eine Fox Talas drin, wegen:
1) Absenkbarkeit (kann die Pike zwar auch, aber dann deutlich schwerer)
2) Kann zweiten, leichteren Radsatz nachrüsten (ohne Steckachse) für Marathons

Gruss
lim


----------



## Stefan#S (14. September 2005)

Auch ich habe mir beide Bikes angesehen und bin sie auch probegefahren, bevor ich mir das ETSX gelöst habe. Die Aspekte der Vorredner will ich mal aufgreifen und kommentieren.

Stabilität - beide gleich gut, ich denke die Bikes sind ausgreift, keines ist "weich" oder "instabil". Solche Kommentare kommen wohl unter Alkoholeinfluss zustande ;-)

Wartungsfreundlichkeit - das ETSX benötigt Pflege, aber das ist doch auch bei anderen Bikes selbstverständlich, das ist m.E. kein Argument gegen das ETSX

Bandbreite des Einsatzes- da traue ich dem ETSX mehr zu, weil es wohl auch das fortschrittlichere Federwerk hat (Anlenkung des hinteren Dämpfers, Progression bei Einfedern, Nachführen des Rads, Ansprechverhalten). Aber der Vorsprung ist marginal..

Optik: Sorry Slayer-Fahrer, aber das ETSX ist für mich eindeutig der optische Leckerbissen - schon die Tatsache, das da keine Schwinge im klassischen Sinn mehr vorhanden ist - das ist wie Formel 1

Einordnen würde ich die Rocky-Fullies in etwa so

Race++++++Marathon/Tour++++++Enduro++++++Freeride

ElementElementElementElement--------------------------

-----ETSXETSXETSXETSXETSX---------------------------

----------------SlayerSlayerSlayerSlayer-----------------


----------



## All-Mountain (14. September 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
ich finde es ja schön, dass Du von Deinen Bike überzeugt bist, aber Du solltest die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen  



			
				Stefan#S schrieb:
			
		

> Stabilität - beide gleich gut, ich denke die Bikes sind ausgreift, keines ist "weich" oder "instabil". Solche Kommentare kommen wohl unter Alkoholeinfluss zustande ;-)



Das der ETSX-Hinterbau "weicher" ist ist *Fakt*. Das wurde in zahlreichen Tests *GEMESSEN* und zusätzlich duch viele Biker hier im Forum bestätigt. Die Trinkgewohnheiten der Leute spielen da wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle  



			
				Stefan#S schrieb:
			
		

> Bandbreite des Einsatzes- da traue ich dem ETSX mehr zu, weil es wohl auch das fortschrittlichere Federwerk hat (Anlenkung des hinteren Dämpfers, Progression bei Einfedern, Nachführen des Rads, Ansprechverhalten). Aber der Vorsprung ist marginal.



Der Einsatz-Bereich des Slayer geht eben gerade wegen der höheren Stabilität eher in Richtung All-Mountain. Das ETS kann man wegen des geringeren Gewichts auch noch ztur Not bei einem Marathon einsetzen. That's it. Der Rest hängt von den Komponenten ab.



			
				Stefan#S schrieb:
			
		

> Optik: Sorry Slayer-Fahrer, aber das ETSX ist für mich eindeutig der optische Leckerbissen - schon die Tatsache, das da keine Schwinge im klassischen Sinn mehr vorhanden ist - das ist wie Formel 1



Die vielen Gelenke und Umlenkhebel waren für mich ein Argument *gegen* das ETSX (vieleicht sogar das ausschlaggebende). Das ist und bleibt zugegebenermaßen aber einfach eine Frage des *Geschmacks*.

Tja, und darum fahr ich Slayer  (und wenn ich mal ein schnelles leichtes Bike brauche hab ich ja noch mein Element  )
Grüße
Tom


----------



## akeem (15. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und darum fahr ich Slayer  (und wenn ich mal ein schnelles leichtes Bike brauche hab ich ja noch mein Element  )
> Grüße
> Tom



...tja und darum leiste ich mir demnächst ein ETSX (und wenn ich mal ein schnelles schweres Bergab-Bike brauche, hab ich ja noch mein Switch   )

 

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir Grundsätzlich zu, es ist alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und des Einsatzbereichs. Ich brauche ein Bike für schwere Marathons à la Swiss Bike Masters (bei Forstautobahnmarathons nehm ich das Hardtail), Touren am Gardasee und in der Schweiz, Alpencross und gemütliche Feierabendrunden. Ich danke dafür passt das ETSX 2006 ganz gut (Das neue Slayer ist imho mit 150 mm Federweg (soviel hat mein Switch) und 3,2 Kg Rahmengewicht mittlerweile schon fast in die Freeride light Ecke gerückt).


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (15. September 2005)

...ich versteh nur nicht, wieso man aus der wahl des bikes immer gleich eine glaubensfrage machen muss???


----------



## All-Mountain (15. September 2005)

Top-Wattequillt schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich versteh nur nicht, wieso man aus der wahl des bikes immer gleich eine glaubensfrage machen muss???



Ich denke mal wenn man um die 4000 Euro für ein Bike ausgibt spielen sicherlich die Emotionen eine große Rolle. 
Mit Vernunft hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Und da ist wohl keiner so ganz frei davon, mich eingeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (15. September 2005)

Top-Wattequillt schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich versteh nur nicht, wieso man aus der wahl des bikes immer gleich eine glaubensfrage machen muss???



Vielleicht weil es ein Glaubensfrage ist ?!


----------



## digi03 (15. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal wenn man um die 4000 Euro für ein Bike ausgibt spielen sicherlich die Emotionen eine große Rolle.
> Mit Vernunft hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Und da ist wohl keiner so ganz frei davon, mich eingeschlossen


Ich muß All-Mountain da wohl recht geben.
Ein Bike für 3 - 4 - 5 oder gar 6000 Euro braucht eigentlich Niemand wirklich. eins für sagen wir mal 2000 Euro
fährt bestimmt genauso gut. Das ist dann keine Kopf - sondern nur noch eine Emotions - Entscheidung.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix und ein klein wenig Exlusivität hatte schon immer
seinen Preis.


----------



## Top-Wattequillt (15. September 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß All-Mountain da wohl recht geben.
> Ein Bike für 3 - 4 - 5 oder gar 6000 Euro braucht eigentlich Niemand wirklich. eins für sagen wir mal 2000 Euro
> fährt bestimmt genauso gut. Das ist dann keine Kopf - sondern nur noch eine Emotions - Entscheidung.
> Aber wie heißt es so schön: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix und ein klein wenig Exlusivität hatte schon immer
> seinen Preis.



wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, müssen dann entscheidungen, die sinnlos viel geld gekostet haben - also unnötig geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen wurde - umso vehementer und emotional nach aussen gerechtfertigt werden, damit bloss keiner merkt, dass man so "blöd" war und unnötig geld verschwendet hat... oder will man damit sagen: "schau her, ich kanns mir leisten, sinnlos geld zum fenster rauszuschmeissen"...interessante these....

von mir aus kann jeder sagen, kaufen, verschwenden und fahren, was er will...mir geht nur die arroganz und überheblichkeit einiger "teure-bike-besitzer" auf den zwirn, wobei die marke des bikes, ja noch lange nix über den (technischen + konditionellen) "zustand2 des fahrer-fahrrad-systems aussagt, die eigentliche "schwachstelle" liegt meines erachtens nämlich meistens bei ersterem...oft diejenigen, die am lautesten "schreien"


----------



## blaubaer (15. September 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bike für 3 - 4 - 5 oder gar 6000 Euro braucht eigentlich Niemand wirklich. eins für sagen wir mal 2000 Euro
> fährt bestimmt genauso gut.



fragt sich nur wie lang ??? ich geb lieber mehr aus und hab wenigstens was haltbares   kommt natürlich immer auf den fahrstil und fahrkönnen an


----------



## All-Mountain (15. September 2005)

Top-Wattequillt schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, müssen dann entscheidungen, die sinnlos viel geld gekostet haben - also unnötig geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen wurde - umso vehementer und emotional nach aussen gerechtfertigt werden, damit bloss keiner merkt, dass man so "blöd" war und unnötig geld verschwendet hat... oder will man damit sagen: "schau her, ich kanns mir leisten, sinnlos geld zum fenster rauszuschmeissen"...interessante these....



Nein so war mein Posting eigentlich nicht gemeint.

Ich versuchs mal mit nen (zugegeben etwas überzogenen) Beispiel klarzumachen was ich meine:

Wenn Du dir eine Halbfettmargarine bei Aldi kaufst, wirst Du wohl kaum eine ausgedehnte Diskussion über Geschmack, Farbgebung etc. mit Irgendjemand anfangen. Margarine ist und bleibt Margarine und basta.

Wenn man sich dagegen ein schönes Bike für etliche tausend Euros zulegt fängt es schon mal damit an, dass man vorher unterschiedliche Marken vergleicht, Haltbarkeit und Funktion der Komponenten erwägt usw. usw usw.
Da kann schon mal ein dreivierteljahr vergehen bis es zu einer Kaufentscheidung kommt (so wars doch auch bei Dir Gregor, oder  ) . 
Das fällt für mich unter Vorfreude  
Dann kauft man sich das edle Teil endlich und freut sich dran. Meins steht z. B. im Schlafzimmer und meine Freundin ertappt mich schonmal dabei, dass ich mein Bike "verliebt" anschaue.
Das ist EMOTION pur, denn eigentlich lehnt da ja nur ein Fahrrad an der Wand.

Dann kommt da plötzlich jemand und schreibt ins Forum Dein Liebling sei z. B. weniger steif, bruchgefärdet und andere schlimme Dinge. 
Dann neige ich (und offensichtlich viele andere hier im Forum) dazu etwas übertrieben emotional zu reagieren.

Dagegen würde ich relativ gelassen reagieren wenn jemand über meine Halbfettmargarine schreibt die wäre  z. B. zu gelb oder zu wenig cremig  

Das eine hat was mit Vernunft zu tun, das andere mit Emotion. So war mein Posting gemeint  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## ksb (15. September 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> fragt sich nur wie lang ??? ich geb lieber mehr aus und hab wenigstens was haltbares   kommt natürlich immer auf den fahrstil und fahrkönnen an



das wirft dann aber die frage auf, ob die rm`s wirklich soo viel mehr aushalten als andere räder.
was mich aber am meisten nervt ist, dass wir rm fahrer hier in d`land ordendlich von bike-action abgezockt werden. warum bitte zahlen die amis mehr als 1000 weniger für das gleiche rad wie hier?
eigentlich sollte man mal eine zeit lang hier keine rm`s mehr kaufen, vielleicht tut sich dann ja was, bei apple hat es auch funktioniert. deren preise sind hier mitlerweile ziemlich auf dem selben niveau wie in usa. 

gruss
stefan


----------



## blaubaer (15. September 2005)

meine antwort ist nicht nur auf RM bezogen !! ich fahr noch andere Hersteller

kannst beruigt sein nicht nur in D-land sind die Rockies teuer    , hier in der schweiz ghören sie auch nicht zu den billigsten


----------



## All-Mountain (16. September 2005)

ksb schrieb:
			
		

> das wirft dann aber die frage auf, ob die rm`s wirklich soo viel mehr aushalten als andere räder.


Ob die soviel mehr aushalten ist nicht alleine der Punkt. 
RM Bikes sind von Hand gebaut. das ist aufwendiger und teuerer als die Massenfertigung in Taiwan. 
Dann entwickelt RM selber, das zahlt man natürlich, auf das einzelne Bike umgelegt, auch mit. Die Versender kupfern einfach die vorhandenen Systme ab und sparen sich so die Entwicklungskosten. 

Ich halte RM Bikes qualitätsmäßig schon für top. Sicherlich ist der Qualitätunterschied aber nicht so groß wie der tatsächliche Preisunterschied zu anderen Bikes. Das ist ähnlich wie bei anderen Luxusprodukten. Für das letzte Quäntchen High End zahlt man einfach unverhältnismäßig mehr.

Und so ein bischen zahlt man natürlich auch für den Kult, den RM umgibt (da kommen dann die o. g. Emotionen ins Spiel)  .

BA schielt natürlich bei der Preisfindung in Deutschland auf die anderen verglechbaren Edelmarken. Wenn man sieht was ein Cannondale oder ein Rotwild kostet, ist RM gar nicht mal unbdingt die teuerste Marke.


----------



## hotspice (16. September 2005)

warum muß man sich denn eigentlich anderen gegenüber rechtfertigen.

wenn man sich was kauft weil man es will langt doch.


punkt um!!!


ich hatte die ganze zeit ets und slayer und habe ets nun verhöckt da es mir nicht ganz gefallen hat vom fahrverhalten, finde slayer einfach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (19. September 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> warum muß man sich denn eigentlich anderen gegenüber rechtfertigen.
> 
> wenn man sich was kauft weil man es will langt doch.
> 
> ...




Danke Hotspice, genau meine Meinung !!!!

Wenn ich mir ein teures Bike leisten will und es mir (warum auch immer) das Geld wert ist, warum soll ich dann nicht darauf sparen und es kaufen ??

Und wenn mir irgendetwas zu teuer erscheint, dann heul ich nicht rum und beschwer mich über wen auch immer, sondern ich kaufe es einfach nicht !!

...aber ursprünglich gings in diesem Thread nicht darum ob irgendeine Marke zu teuer ist sondern um den Vergleich zwischen Slayer und ETSX !!!!!


----------

